# john butler trio-ocean



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

this is pretty awesome...i will need to buy in flac or cd


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice. The guy can really play. Nice recording, too, for live. Good find.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I think he was about 16 when he started his own record label here in OZ.
A great performer.


----------

